# wisconsin woodchucks



## dbl612 (Feb 18, 2013)

all i can say is amazing. how do people with no demo experience get to take down a structure of that size. we should have a contest to count the safety violations or how long before the bosslady has a nervous breakdown. trying to be capitalists with no capitol.


----------



## pioneergunner (Feb 18, 2013)

*Bosslady*

Bosslady is annoying and i wish they would just cut that part out and show more Shelby and his hot blond helper!


----------



## dbl612 (Feb 18, 2013)

pioneergunner said:


> Bosslady is annoying and i wish they would just cut that part out and show more Shelby and his hot blond helper!



i think they should get the bosslady up in the air on the cupola sections that they are cutting off and there would be a lot less screaming for everyone to hurry up.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 24, 2013)

They should drop a side of that building on dingbat and leave it on her there:angry2: that crevis Can't Understand Normal Thinking


----------



## bigcat (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't believe OSHA is not just parked on the job?


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 25, 2013)

OSHA isn't there because it's a movie set not a work site.... It's scripted 100%


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 25, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> OSHA isn't there because it's a movie set not a work site.... It's scripted 100%



The whole show is a joke, and fake...


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 25, 2013)

mybowtie said:


> The whole show is a joke, and fake...



Yeah but we #######s keep tunning in every Sunday cause it's more entertaining than all the other fake programs on tv:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 25, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> Yeah but we #######s keep tunning in every Sunday cause it's more entertaining than all the other fake programs on tv:msp_sneaky:



Walking Dead is better....so was Downton Abbey (don't laugh!)

And they both air at the same time slot as Ax...


----------

